# Cherry Vase



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Turned this cherry vase a while ago. Usually keep flowers in it. The wood was wet and punky but is nice and solid now. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice work Mitch, beautiful Cherry. i guess you never know what your going to get on a chunk of wood huh... something good came out of that chunk!

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That is some nice work and pretty cherry.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey, Bernie,
Thanks guys. Mitch


----------

